# Foulproof wire guides



## Mike Y (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm looking for foulproof wire guides starting with size 60 down to 12 for a 10' rod. I had heard of someone in PC making these. Any info on where to buy a set would be appreciated.


----------



## Bent Rod (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes he is in PCB. This is a link for them.
http://www.panhandlepierfishing.com/forum/index.php?page=nfg


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

delete


----------



## Mike Y (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks, that is what I was looking for.


----------

